# more resale tickets



## Jo_x (3 July 2012)

some sj final tickets have appeared online since yesterday  price cat C


----------



## lindsayH (3 July 2012)

I can't buy them, gone already I think :-(

Why do they keep them on there if they are sold?!? Grrrrrr.....


----------



## finbarrk (3 July 2012)

Same as that. I thought I had one earlier.


----------

